# Chicken and Ribs, A Classic BBQ Combo



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

My wife and MiL were shopping at Costco and decided I was going to BBQ today.
Well dang, if I absolutely must.


They picked up chicken thighs and St. Louis ribs.
Chicken and Ribs, a Classic BBQ Combo!


Rub the ribs with my homemade pork rub.
Fire up the smoker to 225°-240° with Cherry for smoke.
Low-n-slow, no crutch, cook till they pass the _'Pop, Bend and Crack Test'_.


The chicken got a good dousing of EVOO and a savory rub of spices.
They bypassed the smoker and went on the grill.


The women made some sides, they sauteed some asparagus and carrots, tossed a salad and baked some rolls.






























































*The Finale*


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh Man! Making me hungry! I heard they are doing a brisket on the beach for lunch where I'm anchored. That might have to do


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

you gunna eat all that? might need some help, huh?


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

What kind of smoker are you running CR? Looks good!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

jigslinger said:


> What kind of smoker are you running CR? Looks good!


Camp Chef Smoke Vault 24 and a Char-Broil Commercial Tru-Infrared 5 burner.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

How much baby sitting do you have to do on that smoke vault, is there a lot of up and down on temperature, and can you reload the wood without opening the door?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh..that looks amazing by the way.


----------



## troygem (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey Chile,

Where are you getting the wood that you use??


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

troygem said:


> Hey Chile,
> 
> Where are you getting the wood that you use??


Walmart, the Western brand of chunk wood, not chips.
They generally carry, Cherry, Apple, Pecan, Oak, Hickory and Mesquite


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

DLo said:


> How much baby sitting do you have to do on that smoke vault, is there a lot of up and down on temperature, and can you reload the wood without opening the door?


No, I don't have to babysit it, it usually doesn't swing more than 15°.
Minor temp swings 15°-20° are no worry, and the swings are almost always up vs down.
Yes, I have to open the door to add wood, but I use chunks and they last several hours. I'm opening the door about every 3rd hour to add water and spritz or mop, so adding a chunk is no big deal.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Chile, you just about have me sold on that unit, I’ve been looking for a while trying to figure out what will work best for me. Besides, how can I argue against the kind of results you’re getting.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

DLo said:


> Thanks Chile, you just about have me sold on that unit, I’ve been looking for a while trying to figure out what will work best for me. Besides, how can I argue against the kind of results you’re getting.


The only real con is that you need to either keep it out of the wind or enclose the bottom to keep a strong breeze from blowing out the burner.
But that's no biggie either.
Also, I have it so I can hook up to the house's natural gas, conversion kits are available.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess that would be my next question, did you ever run it with propane, how long would it run on a regular bottle, I do a lot of 10-14 hour smokes, that sounds like a lot of gas to me


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

DLo said:


> I guess that would be my next question, did you ever run it with propane, how long would it run on a regular bottle, I do a lot of 10-14 hour smokes, that sounds like a lot of gas to me


a 20# tanks will last me at least two cooks, sometimes three.
24-28 hours on the smoker, but only 12-15 hours on the grill.
One burner vs four burner.


----------

